# Not a problem, just a question...



## jp61 (Mar 2, 2018)

Under "Your Content".... is there a way to separate posts from threads?


----------



## mosparky (Mar 2, 2018)

Not sure what you want, but you find all threads you started by going to your profile page. Click on postings tab. At the bottom you will find options to find all your content or find all threads you started.
 Hope this helps.


----------



## jp61 (Mar 2, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 2, 2018)

mosparky said:


> Not sure what you want, but you find all threads you started by going to your profile page. Click on postings tab. At the bottom you will find options to find all your content or find all threads you started.
> Hope this helps.



Gezz, That helped me too.   Thanks.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 2, 2018)

Well Golly...
That didn't look like a link, but itis, it tis.

Once upon a time, links were blue and underlined.
Now the little duffers hide everywhere...

Thanks, mosparky!;)


----------



## mosparky (Mar 3, 2018)

Just to add, this also works to find threads or posts by other members. Just go to their profile page.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 3, 2018)

mosparky said:


> Not sure what you want, but you find all threads you started by going to your profile page. Click on postings tab. At the bottom you will find options to find all your content or find all threads you started.
> Hope this helps.




Wow---Thanks!!!
I never noticed you had a choice at the bottom, after clicking "Postings"!!
I knew we kept you Computer Genius Youngsters around for a special reason!!:D
Awesome!

Bear


----------

